# Question re Pocket holes



## bluespook (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm building a bookcase from poplar (grandson wants to paint it, so why use the best wood). Anyway, I Have a 3/4 thick side panel with a 3/8 deep x 3/4 dado cut in it for a shelf. I plan to glue, but don't want to screw thru the side panel. Can a pocket screw hold solid on underside of shelf--thru the dado and shelf...and if so, what length should I use?

Blue


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure what you are asking. If you have dado and glue it you should not need any screws in that joint.
Tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bluespook said:


> I'm building a bookcase from poplar (grandson wants to paint it, so why use the best wood). Anyway, I Have a 3/4 thick side panel with a 3/8 deep x 3/4 dado cut in it for a shelf. I plan to glue, but don't want to screw thru the side panel. Can a pocket screw hold solid on underside of shelf--thru the dado and shelf...and if so, what length should I use?
> 
> Blue


I machine dadoes in ¾", ¼" deep. If it's a good fit, just use glue and clamp it up. No pocket screws.








 







.


----------



## bluespook (Jun 9, 2013)

Okay. Good fit, so it looks like I'm good to go. Thanks.


Blue


----------

